# hi,everybody ,i'm jasmine,Do you like drinking tea?



## jasminesolis (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys.
my name is Jasmine.i'm a newcomer to cooking .
WELL,actually ,i find it very difficult.
But i've decided to stick to it and never give up until i conquer it.
 since i'm very into tea.So i wanna know that are you a tea-drinker?


----------



## sharonm (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Jasmine,

I'm also new to cheftalk, like yesterday new. So far i'm finding this site very interesting.
Stick with your cooking it is not as hard as it seems. Once you learn the basics you'll
find it less difficult and you will be making friends, and family very happy (not to mention
yourself) Good Luck!!!

P.S. I love tea...


----------



## jasminesolis (Mar 22, 2010)

well,Thank you
good luck to you too!!!


----------



## missmeganmouse (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually I happen to be a tea drinker, 
Stick with it, Its been 8 months on line for me and I_ finally_ am good at my job. took me forever to learn but now I def Kick ass/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif I'm still not the bast at actually cooking I want to be a pastry chef any way so what the hell.


----------



## sha6wan (Mar 19, 2010)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables> <w:SnapToGridInCell> <w:WrapTextWithPunct> <w:UseAsianBreakRules> <wontGrowAutofit> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]
Every one likes to drink tea. Specially in all Asian country people are crazy about Tea.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Tea is great.  I have chamomile for when I want to relax, ginger for when I have aches and pains and green tea for everyday pick me ups.    what's your favorite flavor?


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

i like tea, especially with honey and lemon. im make a cranberry apple and herb mint tea with honey at work and its awsome. lemon too, cant forget that.


----------



## bidiboom (Feb 3, 2010)

I am "inherently" a tea-drinker  I am a Turk and in Turkey whereever you go, you are offered first tea! Its like water for us )

Jasmine, you cant tell how I was out of cooking ten years ago.. now people just love whatever I cook.. just you need some short-term victims to test your firsts )


----------



## cyn (Jun 28, 2009)

I drink tea ALL the time!  I have a tea shelf in my pantry and it's crammed.  I always get tea as gifts.  Love it!


----------

